# EasyBox 904 reconnecten?



## dertolleolli (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer EasyBox 904,

hat jemand eine leise Ahnung wie ich meine reconnect.bat für meinen jdownloader anpassen könnte?

Vorher hatte ich die Box 803, da lautete sie so:

@echo off
Echo Router reset: Vodafone Easybox A 803
curl "http://192.168.2.1/cgi-bin/login.exe" -d "user=Fickfresse&pws=Penis63" -c "cookies.txt"
curl "http://192.168.2.1/cgi-bin/statusprocess.exe" -d "pvc=0&cur_if=11&disconnect.x=113&disconnect.y =13& disconnect=Neu+verbinden"
if exist cookies.txt del cookies.txt

Der Scheiß funtioniert jetzt natürlich nicht mehr. Bei Google find ich nix, mit dem Jdownloader hab ich auch nichts basteln könnnen bisher... Hat jemand ne Idee oder ne Lösung? Hilfe!!!


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

Stecker rau, stecker rein. Hilft immer


----------



## dertolleolli (22. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Stecker rau, stecker rein. Hilft immer


 
Geht so. Man kann ja auch einen Neustart über die Software durchführen, das dauert allerdings fast 2 Minuten bis die Internetverbindung dann wieder da ist. Ich will ja aber nur 'nen schnellen IP-Wechsel, dafür wär ne Batch-Datei schön. Hat niemand einen Plan?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2014)

Premium Account kaufen.

PS: Deine Logindaten sind lustig.


----------



## dertolleolli (22. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Premium Account kaufen.
> 
> PS: Deine Logindaten sind lustig.


 
Das sind nicht meine echten  Hab Premium, aber geht auch eher generell darum einfach mal per Doppelklick schnell 'ne neue IP zu generieren. Hat denn niemand außer mir diese Box und n bisschen Know-How? Das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## Kohloe (14. März 2014)

Hab auch seit neuestem das Teil bei mir rumstehen. Gibts schon ne Lösung zwecks Reconnect?


----------

